# Issey Miyake Summer fragrance



## Green Eyes (Aug 22, 2005)

I had never headr of this brand - but I tried it and now I am absolutely in love with the summer fragrance...
"L'Eau d'Issey Sunshine Water Alcohol-Free Summer Fragrance"  It is light and sweet and a great scent for all occassions.  I dont know how long it will be out due to its "Summer" status - but I advise all to give it a try.


----------

